# Adventures of TeddyBear



## EastTexasRabbits (Feb 4, 2015)

My name is Teddy and I am an orange lionhead buck. My mom says I have a "moneymaker face" and all her family and friends think I'm adorable! I'm a show bunny/breeding bunny/pet bunny extraordinaire!!


----------



## EastTexasRabbits (Feb 4, 2015)

After mom got off work today we decided to spend a lazy day on the couch watching American Ninja Warrior. I was rooting for the guy with the yellow wig and super hero costume!


----------



## Cayzi (Feb 4, 2015)

Awe he's very adorable. His name fits well! So fluffy.


----------

